# VHI Query



## aislingkelly (10 Jan 2007)

Can any1 advise me about VHI claiming scheme. When I visit my doctor or dentist etc... should it be covered there and then or do i just get a receipt from the doctor or whoever and send them to VHI??


----------



## sharecarer (10 Jan 2007)

At the end of each financial year VHI usually send you a form to complete and return with your receipts so keep all of them. They will then send you a cheque within the following few weeks.


----------



## Towger (10 Jan 2007)

I am a member of family plan scheme and I had to ring them for the form at the end of last year (05) and no sign of a form automatically in the post for 06 yet! I think they work on the principle of that most people don't bother. BTW you can't (should not) claim on your med1 for the money they refund you. Is it value for money NO, but it keeps the wife happy and if anything did happen skips you to the top of the queue.

Towger


----------



## scuby (10 Jan 2007)

you would have to ring them to get the form sent out. not every insurance company is going to know if you need to claim or not.

 if they did send them out to every member they would get abuse for sending out forms needlessly and raising costs over this.

with all insurance comp's there are hospital plans, that are there mainly to cover hospital admissions and others pland to cover gp, consultant visits etc...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

If your _VHI _policy covers day to day medical expenses such as _GP _and dentist visit fees (e.g. €20 or €25 per visit up to 25 visits per year with an annual excess of €1 - not all _VHI _policies offer such cover) then you can download the claim form from their website and send it in with a copy of the receipts. In fact *all *types of claim forms are listed there. They don't send out claim forms as a matter of course in my experience.


----------



## aislingkelly (11 Jan 2007)

Thanks for that everyone, clubman that was great help.Why do u know so much lol...


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

What plan are you on? Are you covered for _GP _fees?


----------



## aislingkelly (11 Jan 2007)

Yes I am on the Family Plan it covers all day-to-day expense


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

Note that the _GP _fees cover is different for _FP Level 1 _(€20) and _Level 2 _(€30) on that policy. I am on _FPPlus _myself and never heard of _Level 1/2 _before I looked at their website and have no idea what the differences are or when they introduced yet another variant on their policies! So check which level you are on before returning your claim.


----------



## aislingkelly (11 Jan 2007)

Oh god thats new to me also, how do I find out what one I am on must I phone them up and ask them or should it be on my policy?


----------



## Megan (11 Jan 2007)

aislingkelly said:


> Oh god thats new to me also, how do I find out what one I am on must I phone them up and ask them or should it be on my policy?


It should be on your policy but its hard enough to understand the vhi policies. They are very helpfull if you phone them on their low call number.


----------



## Barley (11 Jan 2007)

I'm with VHI for dental insurance (not enough PRSI worked up to use that) and they sent me out a form when I asked them to. The dentist filled out their bit on the form, I filled out mine, sent it back to VHI and had the money-back deposited straight in my account a couple of weeks later. Dunno wrt GP fees etc.


----------



## aislingkelly (11 Jan 2007)

Great Thx,I just looked at my policy there now and it says nothing about level 1 or 2 on it,in the leaflet showing your cover explained it says 20e per visit etc...All I know is im paying e527 per year for it


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

Don't forget that you can also claim _MED1/2 _tax relief on any otherwise unreimbursed qualifying expenses over €125 (individual claim)/€250 (joint/family claim) including the balance after _VHI _refunds for example.


----------



## aislingkelly (12 Jan 2007)

Clubman can u make this a bit more clear for me,i dont really understand!!Do u mean claim tax relief if self-employed?


----------

